# JD is 14 today!!! (non-GSD)



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

JD (Just Dog) has been with me since he was about 8 weeks old. He and his litter mates were dumped in the "night drop" of the Centre County Animal Shelter outside of State College, PA. He's been with me through a lot. He's very gray now, has a heart murmur, numerous fatty tumors, has started to lose some vision and hearing, but will still occasionally play with the others (but of course he's trying to pretend to be a grumpy old man).










He puts up with a lot.









~Kristin


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy 14 JD! What a wonderful club you have just joined and look at all those titles you have earned in that time!







Wow what a busy boy you have been!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*  <span style="color: #3333FF"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 17pt'> HAPPY 14th BIRTHDAY DEAR JD ... AND ...
MAY YOU HAVE MANY MORE!!!
I LOVE THAT PICTURE, IT MAKES YOU LOOK SO HANDSOME!!! </span> </span> </span>  *


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday JD! Chama says she understands completely what it's like to get old and she hopes your mom gave you extra treats today!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Happy Birthday JD!!!!!

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday JD









Michaela


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Happy 14th Handsome!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy birthday JD and many, many more!!! You are a very handsome boy!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Kristin, JD looks awesome!! Happy Birthday JD!!! Sending good thoughts for continued health and happiness for sweetie JD. HAPPY B DAY!!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy 14th Birthday!!!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Happy 14th JD and many many many more!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

JD says thanks to all who have wished him Happy Birthday--he also sends y'all some slobbery kisses!









~Kristin


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Happy birthday JD! I hope you received lots of wonderful presents!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a handsome boy JD is! I hope he had a wonderful and joyous Birthday.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

HAPPY HAPPY birthday JD, and may you be blessed with many many more!! You're a handsome little fellow!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

14 is certainly something to celebrate!









happy 14th!!!!!!!!!!!!!

debbie


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

WOW 14 !!










best wishes, JD


----------

